# Hemangiosarcoma - Progress of Disease



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your Cooper's diagnosis. I know there are several here whose goldens have had this type of hemangio. 
God bless you. I lost my boy to osteosarcoma.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear your Cooper has this dreadful disease. All of the hemangio dogs I have known have had internal organ involvement, so I can't comment on how the cutaneous form progresses. Your vet should be able to tell you the hows and potential whens of your Cooper's situation. You will do what's right for your guy, with some guidance from your vet.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We lost Bobby to hemangio of the heart, but it was also in other organs.
His hit like lighting, he was fine in the afternoon and about 6 hours later he could not lift his head. We took him to a 24 hour vet and after many test we got the DX.
He was put down that early morning.
I hope you have many more days, months with Cooper.
I will keep you and Cooper in my prayers.
June


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper2*

Cooper2

I AM SO VERY sorry Cooper and you are going through this. I, too, only know of dogs that have had hemangiosarcoma with liver, or heart, or spleen involvement.

I am sure your oncologist could answer your question best as to what you should look for and what is the best way to proceed for Cooper-my Hubby and I always try to find the option that gives them the best quality of life for the time they have left.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is so very sad for you both. I am sending thoughts and prayers your way. I have nothing to offer you, but hope that you know you came to the right place. There is always someone here to help encourage you and reassure you along the way, along with having closely walked in your shoes.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of the diagnosis. I lost my girl to Hemangiosarcoma three months ago... but it was of the spleen.

I hope you can have many many more good days with her friend.

Hugs and Kisses


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Two of my dogs died from complications of splenetic hemangiosarcoma, not cutaneous so I can't speak to how the cutaneous progresses to the internal organs. What I do know is that my Barkley had 105 good quality of life days following his splenectomy (with no other major organ involvement) and chemotherapy. He declined dramatically and drastically from weakness due to a low hematocrit level from nosebleeding (either from hemangio advancing or a nasal carcinoma that independently developed) and from a surprise ruptured cruciate tear, probably due to the chemotherapy drugs weakening his joints. It was so dramatic I can still barely believe how quickly things deteriorated. One day he was happy, active, energetic and fine and the next....

I'd certainly discuss this with your dog's oncology team and get their take on how his cancer will progress, given it's already in a lymph node, how fast they anticipate it will progress, what treatments they can offer and what side effects might result in a lesser quality of life for Cooper. Our Barkley had a good Q of L with little suffering until the end. Quality of Life is the most important issue and each dog is different. I'm not sure what chemotherapy drug Cooper received for his cutaneous form, but the doxyrubicin Barkley received is generally tolerated well by dogs. Barkley had absolutely no side effects from it at all. In fact he came home from his chemotherapy hungry and demanding his normal walk.

I'm very sorry you are walking this path of cancer. Hemangiosarcoma is wicked.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Cooper. I don't have any experience with cutaneous hemangio but I hope you do find the answers you are looking for. My Maddie is currently battling hemangiosarcoma but hers was in her spleen. It has been 65 days since her splenectomy, she is not receiving chemo and is doing amazingly well. Survival time with surgery alone is 19-65 days for splenic hemangio so she has already beat the odds - I hope your Cooper can beat the odds too.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about Cooper.

We lost Sagebrush to hemangiosarcoma too - and he was barely 8 years old. Out of the blue he began to lie down and whine, and when the vet X-rayed him we were absolutely shocked to see hundreds of tumors absolutely everywhere. 

The vet called the disease "wicked", and we brought home an empty collar. 

This was almost 20 years ago and chemo has come a long, long way. Enjoy Cooper - he loves and trusts you.


----------



## cooper2 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks to All*

Thanks to all of you for sharing your stories. Today Cooper was unable to receive his chemotherapy due to low white blood cell count but we'll try again next week. We're struggling with guilt: We don't want to say goodbye to Coops but we know this disease is going to take him fairly soon. Our quandry: Would we be doing more good in the long run if we spent the thousands of $$ on research into hemangiosarcoma rather than insisting that Cooper stay for as long as possible?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Only you can answer those questions. The problem is both answers are right and wrong at the same time. My thoughts are with you and Cooper as you struggle with the right answer for you.



cooper2 said:


> Thanks to all of you for sharing your stories. Today Cooper was unable to receive his chemotherapy due to low white blood cell count but we'll try again next week. We're struggling with guilt: We don't want to say goodbye to Coops but we know this disease is going to take him fairly soon. Our quandry: Would we be doing more good in the long run if we spent the thousands of $$ on research into hemangiosarcoma rather than insisting that Cooper stay for as long as possible?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with Oakly's Dad. Only you can decide what to do, based on what your heart tells you. I'm sorry Cooper's WBC was down today and hope he's better soon.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. We lost my boy to hemangio, but it struck so fast that we didn't even know what kind. I'm assuming it was of the spleen because the e-vet mentioned it in his report (and I have nothing nice to say about the e-vet). Teddy passed away 5 days after he first collapsed, his first sign that something was wrong. I hope you get more time with Cooper.

The best thing I can tell you is spend as much time with him as you can and make as many memories as possible. Talk to your vet for recommendations on what you should do. In the end, no one knows your dog better than you do, and you'll know if he's suffering and know if it's time to let him go. Teddy passed away at home, it happened so fast that there was no option of getting him to the vet in time. We could have sent him to the bridge at the emergency vet, which is what he tried to force on us, but that was not his time, no one was ready, not under those conditions. And we got a good rally out of him in his last few days.

I'm going to stop rambling...
So sorry for what you're going through again. *hugs*


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your Cooper. I recently lost my girl to Cutaneous Lymphoma. At the time of diagnosis there did not to appear to be organ involvement. Unfortunately that type of Lymphoma does not have a good prognosis or treatment options and we had to let her go a week later. Cancer is evil.

Hopefully Cooper will perk up and be able to receive his next treatment soon. Enjoy every moment and I wish you many more days and months with your boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

I am so sorry to hear about Cooper. I agree with everyone else that this decision is a personal one. 

How is Cooper doing otherwise, Is he eating, drinking, and still enjoying life?
That is what is most important. We lost two dogs last year to hemangiosarcoma and it was very quickly.


----------

